
Elon Musk’s Latest Proposal: A Website Named ‘Pravda’ to Rate Media Credibility - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musks-latest-proposal-a-website-named-pravda-to-rate-media-credibility-1527116737
======
godelmachine
Any way to bypass the paywall? Or a substitute link?

